

An incomplete list of HN collaborative Google Docs/Spreadsheets - thesethings

(By request)<p>* The Web Design doc: https://docs.google.com/document/d/14Ym6LTR9hLBGI0cM0mMU_BDEKG3ysmRsakwzA5Z_Ce4/edit?hl=en_US&#38;authkey=CLWU-ssM<p>* HN Contractors spreadsheet: https://spreadsheets.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AlD_6iEb8Ed9dGs3clVJYi0yYVBka181Z0ZKRW9kQ0E&#38;hl=en_US#gid=0<p>* HN Co-founder wishlist spreadsheet: https://spreadsheets1.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?hl=en_US&#38;key=t1_0CjyeF5QqMwgh6AFGtqA&#38;hl=en_US#gid=9<p>* Startup Ideas spreadsheet (now read-only, was writable by all HN pretty sure): https://spreadsheets1.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?hl=en_GB&#38;key=tOGIddn3rPdqKbHWsqaWbiw&#38;hl=en_GB#gid=2<p>* HN internships and interns: https://docs.google.com/Doc?docid=0ASrV38bNy1TlZHhqNjlmel8xMjdmN2Q4em5jZw&#38;hl=en<p>* The SAAS Model Spreadsheet (not crowdsourced/writable, but was very popular): https://spreadsheets0.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?authkey=CN_dm8wH&#38;hl=en&#38;key=tHPkF8Ow9ENfpgz7KpaxKeg&#38;hl=en&#38;authkey=CN_dm8wH#gid=0<p>* The complete list of TED talks by date (not crowdsourced/writable, but still very useful): https://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=pjGlYH-8AK8ffDa6o2bYlXg&#38;gid=0<p>Context: In the thread about the crowdsourced Google+ Doc/book, I brought up the HN tradition of similarly impressive collaboration. Somebody asked for a list (http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2772095).<p>It'd be really cool if you add any I missed in the thread below.<p>[update: Yes, it does occur to me to put them all... in a spreadsheet. :D
And yet I really wanted this to be skimmable without clicking out, etc.
I'm not opposed to putting these (and any contributed below) in a spreadsheet later.]
======
tzury
Clickable links

* The Web Design doc: [https://docs.google.com/document/d/14Ym6LTR9hLBGI0cM0mMU_BDE...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/14Ym6LTR9hLBGI0cM0mMU_BDEKG3ysmRsakwzA5Z_Ce4/edit?hl=en_US&authkey=CLWU-ssM)

* HN Contractors spreadsheet: [https://spreadsheets.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AlD_6iE...](https://spreadsheets.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AlD_6iEb8Ed9dGs3clVJYi0yYVBka181Z0ZKRW9kQ0E&hl=en_US#gid=0)

* HN Co-founder wishlist spreadsheet: [https://spreadsheets1.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?hl=en_US...](https://spreadsheets1.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?hl=en_US&key=t1_0CjyeF5QqMwgh6AFGtqA&hl=en_US#gid=9)

* Startup Ideas spreadsheet (now read-only, was writable by all HN pretty sure): [https://spreadsheets1.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?hl=en_GB...](https://spreadsheets1.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?hl=en_GB&key=tOGIddn3rPdqKbHWsqaWbiw&hl=en_GB#gid=2)

* HN internships and interns: [https://docs.google.com/Doc?docid=0ASrV38bNy1TlZHhqNjlmel8xM...](https://docs.google.com/Doc?docid=0ASrV38bNy1TlZHhqNjlmel8xMjdmN2Q4em5jZw&hl=en)

* The SAAS Model Spreadsheet (not crowdsourced/writable, but was very popular): [https://spreadsheets0.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?authkey=CN_...](https://spreadsheets0.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?authkey=CN_dm8wH&hl=en&key=tHPkF8Ow9ENfpgz7KpaxKeg&hl=en&authkey=CN_dm8wH#gid=0)

* The complete list of TED talks by date (not crowdsourced/writable, but still very useful): [https://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=pjGlYH-8AK8ffDa6o2bY...](https://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=pjGlYH-8AK8ffDa6o2bYlXg&gid=0)

~~~
gitah
Perhaps its just me, but Google Docs tells me that I don't have sufficient
permission to access the Web Design doc.

~~~
jkusunoki
Same for me, how can I see the document? I asked for access several times
without response

------
SteveMorin
HN Domain Exchange
[https://spreadsheets1.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?hl=en_US...](https://spreadsheets1.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?hl=en_US&key=t_cImHWpeXMSb37GBLWXXPw&hl=en_US#gid=9)

HN Yellowpages
[https://spreadsheets2.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?hl=en_US...](https://spreadsheets2.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?hl=en_US&key=tJ4MdE7OPPucXtJAAKdaDrw&hl=en_US#gid=0)

Ask HN Who's Hiring
[https://spreadsheets3.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?hl=en_US...](https://spreadsheets3.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?hl=en_US&key=tixDMXKPtbNapfqYx16Hssw&hl=en_US#gid=1)

HackerNews Applications and Spreadsheets by Steve Morin
[https://spreadsheets4.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?authkey=CIe...](https://spreadsheets4.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?authkey=CIeUndcL&hl=en_US&key=tCo5BIN61ciUkDjS2aLqjOA&hl=en_US&authkey=CIeUndcL#gid=0)

~~~
thesethings
Perfect. And ... it seems your last link is the spreadsheet of spreadsheets!
Great (and meta-great). :D

------
shii
Thanks for collecting these all, but I must say, what a shitty and needlessly
obtuse way to go about it with all these heavy spreadsheets everywhere. Surely
there must be a simpler and better way?

They weren't designed to be in tandem or work together at all, but maybe some
enterprising hacker can get their name out there by finding a way to use the
Docs API to scrape the data from all these and host it on a pretty ajaxified
site (like say, hnsheets.com or something) with a MongoDB backend and all the
code on Github?

Or maybe just put it up on a wiki somewhere. Are there any other better
solutions than these slow-crawling and large spreadsheets on Google Docs that
anyone else can offer?

edit: how about metahn.com with subdirs or subdomains of:

    
    
       /directory
    

for listing of persons and meta info about them, history of work done,
availability for contract work, availability for starting a startup, etc

    
    
       /jobs
    

with the different internships and jobs posted every month listed and
searchable/ordered by different fields/categories

    
    
       /misc
    

with the other links and/or editable fronts to the data like the listing of
TED talks or just links to the other static documents you mentioned.

There's already a few spread out hn-related sites like hndir.com[1] for
students and hnofficehours.com[2] for general help and consultation between
HN'ers but maybe there's room for one more.

[1] <http://www.hndir.com/>

[2] <http://hnofficehours.com/>

~~~
thesethings
I agree that spreadsheets are not optimal for _reading_ tons of info, but I
think they are easier than wikis for _writing_ most stuff: Concurrent live
editing w/out fear, no manual markup formatting, no Edit button, no Submit
step... I think that was one of the points of the other thread (about the
overnight book): that Google Docs and Spreadsheets are enabling some
collaborative works that would have otherwise been more painful to create.

That said, Google supports lots of input + output formats. I hope you're right
and somebody is hacking some cool stuff together.

edit: your proposed structure sounds really cool to me.

------
dzlobin
Here is one that I put together a while ago: Do you want to be a
mentor/adviser to a startup?

[https://spreadsheets.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AmPJqmi...](https://spreadsheets.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AmPJqmiFQCPEdGdQS3VOSWRXV09QVXBqMlpuRjhONEE&hl=en_US#gid=0)

------
iamelgringo
FYI, Hackers & Founders Silicon Valley is shortly going to be incorporated as
a for benefit corporation (LLC + B Corp cert) to support the early stage
startup scene in SV. Also 106 Miles is incorporating as a non profit with a
mission of educating entrepreneurial engineers.

One of the reasons that we are incorporating at H&F is to be able to maintain
a central repo of this type of information. We need the "Moving to SV or NYC
or London" wikis. There's a ton of great blog posts on different topics, but
it would be really nice to have a centralized place to keep track of all of
that.

Soon...

